# marine toilet leak



## bizkit (Mar 10, 2011)

laika ecovip 10.1. hi everyone,im having a problem with a leak from the drain sluice on the botom of my marine style toilet tank.The sluice opens and closes positively and i have squirted water into the tank from the toilet with a hose incase there is something(yuk!)breaching the seal.It just appears the seal no longer holds back the waste and needs changing.Does anyone have any experience of doing this job including sourcing parts and costs or is it a bit beyond diy and a job for southdowns ? thanks.


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Assuming it is empty try removing the valve and seeing if anything is causing the problem - chalk deposits, paper, etc. If it needs spares/replacements then try CAK Tanks, or failing that Southdowns.
Bob


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I had exactly the same problem a few years ago with our laika.

I eventually replaced the item , it simply unscrews.

However, getting parts from Southdowns is an adventure in itself

I would start trying to identify a suitable replacement with CAK first 

Good luck and keep your mouth tightly closed when un screwing it

Neil


----------



## bizkit (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks,i have now dismantled everything to get to the problem and have discovered that the leak is above the gate valve where it joins the waste tank.i removed the gate valve and re sealed and tightened the join where it was loose.after i put it all back together and tested it it now leaks from the gate valve where i have disturbed it  .anybody know if the seals are compatible with thetford ones or have i got to go to a marine shop or southdowns,?ta.


----------



## bizkit (Mar 10, 2011)

i managed to get a couple of seals from CAK,all fitted and sorted now,thanks.


----------



## Adewatson (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, I too seem to have slight leaks from my marine toilet. Are you able to provide the part numbers you ordered from CAK? Thanks in advance. Adrian


----------

